# Designfrage bezüglich Datenbank-Frontend



## Spontex (9. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Frontend für eine MySQL Datenbank zu schreiben und stehe jetzt vor einer Designfrage die ich mir mangels Erfahrung mit Java nicht selbst beantworten kann. Und zwar wie ich die Daten/Ergebnismenge einer Abfrage in meinem Programm ablegen soll.

Drei Möglichkeiten habe ich bis jetzt:


Ein eignes Object, welches einen Datensatz darstellt in einen Vector packen

Eine Hash-Table, welche einen Datensatz darstellt in einen Vector packen

Oder ganz einfach das ResultSet beibehalten und damit arbeiten

Ich bin mir da irgendwie unschlüssig was am besten wäre, wobei letzte Möglichkeit wohl außen vor bleiben dürfte. Danke für eure Hilfe und Meinungen.

Grüsse
Spontex


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

Ich empfehle dir das ganze mehrschichtig aufzubauen. Also in mindestens 3 Schichten:
- Persistenzschicht(Zuständig für das speichern und abfragen der Daten )
- Geschäftslogikschicht( Kommuniziert mit der Peristenzschicht und Stellt die Daten über bestimmte Methoden der Präsentationschicht zur Verfügung)
- Präsentationsschicht (Anzeige der Daten aus der Geschäftslogikschicht)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verteiltes_System


----------



## apfelsine (9. Sep 2004)

Ich kann dir nur dieses Buch dazu wärmstens empfehlen:

http://141.71.31.10/softwarearchitektur/swafdp_content.html
Ein Blick lohnt ;-)


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

apfelsine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann dir nur dieses Buch dazu wärmstens empfehlen:
> 
> http://141.71.31.10/softwarearchitektur/swafdp_content.html
> Ein Blick lohnt ;-)


Das Buch sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.  :###


----------



## apfelsine (9. Sep 2004)

Es ist das beste Buch über Softwareengineering das ich
bis jetzt gefunden habe. Is nicht so theoretisch wie die meisten
und hat zu jedem Thema Typische Designfehler als Beispiel


----------

